

A Surface Mini Could Wake Up Windows Phone 8 - SlipperySlope
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/14/a-surface-mini-could-wake-up-windows-phone-8/

======
SlipperySlope
According to the article ...

"Even with a beautiful hardware and wonderful OS, it’s pretty clear that a
Windows Phone 8 tablet would struggle to gain traction. Even though WinPhone 8
is growing, the platform’s app ecosystem is pretty weak. Developers are not
flooding the Store with apps. The platform is relatively unknown to most
consumers. And another Microsoft-made tablet platform could be detrimental to
the entire operation."

~~~
hdivider
_"Even with a beautiful hardware and wonderful OS, it’s pretty clear that a
Windows Phone 8 tablet would struggle to gain traction."_

Not least because it'll make the whole Windows 8 endeavour _even more_
confusing for the non-technical user. (Windows Phone 8 but not Windows 8
Desktop or Metro, by which I mean Windows 8 Style UI or Windows 8 Style UI UI,
and nevermind the distinction between Windows RT and WinRT or ARM/non-ARM.)

 _"Developers are not flooding the Store with apps."_

Yeah I can verify this, at least in terms of games - currently there are just
over 1800 paid games accessible from my Windows Store (I'm in the UK). The
real number is not likely to be much larger, and let's face it: it's obvious
why most of the free games are free.

This is almost like going to a huge supermarket and only having two or three
shelves occupied with stuff, with most of it being somewhat 'generic' and
unremarkable.

With all that said, I think we can't draw conclusions from Microsoft's
experiment just yet. Let's not forget that it's only been about 4 months since
Windows 8 general availability, and much less for the Surfaces. It'll be some
time before Windows 8 / Surface will have truly had their shot.

